
Purple Doesn't Exist - petewailes
https://toughcompetent.com/blog/purple-doesnt-exist/
======
n3k5
People who have a bit of a clue about how human colour vision works know that
the "purple doesn't exist" factoid is bullshit. No, that's not facetious;
that's the proper technical term: "Purple doesn't exist" isn't _wrong_ — it's
_not even wrong_. It's a writing prompt for pseudo-scientific blog spam; it's
bullshit.

Ideally, you'll have had a high-school education featuring a biology teacher
explaining the stuff with the rods and the cones and an art teacher explaining
colour theory, so you can just put two and two together. But if you haven't
had that privilege, there's good news: Instead of enduring a harried rant by
some random HN commenter, you can just lean back and watch a short lecture
from an excellent science educator: _Why you can 't take a good picture of a
rainbow_ by Steve Mould.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HauiF_AQUIY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HauiF_AQUIY)

